# White vs Blue... What color did you Pre-Order



## rjs987 (Jul 23, 2011)

All the phones i have ever owned have been black and i think i am going to pre-order the blue as the i am unsure how the white will hold up with dirt and scratches.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I gots me a blue one and I love it!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27630-poll-white-or-blue/


----------

